# Liberating Anah



## Infanteer (22 Aug 2006)

I saw that T6 posted this over at the LF forums.  Although it doesn't deal with Canadian news, I found it very relevent to what we're doing - guys in LAV's fighting a counterinsurgency.  The underlined parts are my own emphasis on the interesting points.

Excellent article and BZ to the troops of Apache Company.

http://www.armytimes.com/story.php?f=1-292925-2052517.php



> Liberating Anah
> How Apache Company freed an Iraqi city from the grip of a terrorist cell
> 
> By Sean D. Naylor
> ...


----------



## Kirkhill (23 Aug 2006)

An interesting reaction on the part of the Iraqis: the desire for a third party to handle the security.

McG brought up the RNWMP experience in the west.  As far as I recall  one of the reasons the Mountie patrols were accepted by at least some of the First Nations was that they weren't personally involved in any of the tribal/inter-tribal disputes.  That meant that they were accepted as more impartial arbiters than any of the "mother's uncle's neighbours" that were bound by clan loyalty.  They also didn't have to live with the community and so were that much less troubled by the threat of reprisals.  Although their Post might be attacked the risk was something less than that of someone sleeping with "the interested parties".  Of course that situation only lasted for a while then the Mounties became just another "tribe".

It does suggest though that there is a window of opportunity, of pragmatic good will on the part of the locals where they might even be more receptive to outside intervention than local intervention.

Isn't there something of that sort going on in Afghanistan as we discuss this?  Carolyn Dunn of the CBC reported that three Taliban "clans" in three separate villages were making noises about wanting to negotiate a way out of the violence with two "clans" leaning towards finding a resolution and one seemingly dedicated to the fight.  The interesting part was that the Taliban apparently wanted to negotiate with the foreign "big dog" - the Canadians - rather than the National Government.


----------



## tomahawk6 (28 Aug 2006)

Suicide bomber hits Apache Co 4th Bn 23d Infantry in Anah.

http://mfile.akamai.com/21772/wmv/gannett.download.akamai.com/21772//streaming/wmv/apache082806.asx


----------



## 54/102 CEF (29 Aug 2006)

Very cool story for you from Army Times 

Watch the video at the end - filmed by RAF Harrier

http://www.armytimes.com/story.php?f=1-292925-2052517.php


----------



## Infanteer (29 Aug 2006)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/49274.0.html

You're late.


----------



## 54/102 CEF (30 Aug 2006)

The timer says I was first. Check your sand dial.


----------



## George Wallace (30 Aug 2006)

54/102 CEF said:
			
		

> The timer says I was first. Check your sand dial.


I think you had better check the batteries on your sand dial.  Your post on the 29th is not before the post on the 22nd, unless the rest of us here on Army.ca are living our lives backwards.  If you are indeed correct, I can then go back to my CO and seriously tell him that I will without a doubt be younger next year and can be promoted, without the fear of 'age discrimination'.  I do have a question:  How would that affect my pension?   ;D


----------



## 54/102 CEF (30 Aug 2006)

EGG ON MY FACE! 

Thank you George! 

Sorry Infanteer.

Keep cards and letters coming.


----------

